# Tv won't recieve cable.



## splagl (Aug 26, 2007)

I just bought a new tv and when I went to plug the cable in and test the cable it won't work. The tv is a Samsung UN46C5000. I checked all the cables and got new ones and still nothing. I don't know what's wrong. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Armiris (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds like a problem with the TV, and not the cables.

If the TV is new, it should still be under warranty. This is the kind of problem that every warranty would cover. Check with the manufacturer and you should be able to get it repaired for free.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Since there isn't a lot of detail here other than you swapped cables, have you at least run the setup program to ID cable stations and is the TV in the correct mode to receive cable. Presuming this TV has many options as to input, be it DVD player, HDMI, Coax, TV cable or antenna, etc. A lot more info would help.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Another thing that needs to be set is the option to use the 3 or 4 on a switch at the back.
vicks


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

vicks said:


> Another thing that needs to be set is the option to use the 3 or 4 on a switch at the back.
> vicks


I've got (4) LCD TV's and none have a mechanical channel switch like the old CRT TV's for receiving TV signals.


----------

